# Access shared NTFS external hd connected to pc?



## Perishingflames (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

My brother has a NTFS external hard drive connected to his pc that I would like to access from my mac. I can connect to his shared docs fine through smb, but I cannot mount the external drive on my mac (because it is NTFS-formatted, I would assume). Is there a way to do this? Preferably without expensive apps.

Thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (May 27, 2009)

Perishingflames said:


> ... l hard drive connected to his pc that I would like to access from my mac. ...


A Desktop mounted volume is just a representation of an accessed network share. There is no magic. How are you trying to mount it?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 27, 2009)

Connect to Server

smb://192.168.2.101/

Select "E Drive" from list and hit go

-

I am in the same workgroup as it, if that matters.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

The NTFS formatting has nothing to do with it.  The format of a hard drive only comes into play when you connect the drive directly to your computer -- via USB, FireWire, SATA, IDE, etc.



> Connect to Server
> 
> smb://192.168.2.101/
> 
> Select "E Drive" from list and hit go


...and then?  What happens next?  Does the drive mount?  Any error messages?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

Error Message:


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

On the Windows machine, what permissions are set for that drive?  Does the username/password you're using to connect from the Mac to the Windows machine match any permissions set on that drive on the Windows side?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

How do I check the permissions? Sorry, not too good with M$.

I have the sharing option checked under it's preferences. Windows firewall is on, but it says it made an exception for sharing the drive. 

Also, When I try to connect, it does not ask me for a username/password?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

Right-click on the drive in an Explorer window, and select "Properties."

On the "Sharing" tab, ensure that "Share this folder" is selected and that you give the share a name.  Mac should be able to use the default share name of "D$" or whatever the default name is, but it's "good form" to create a new share with some kind of name... "SharedDrive" or something.  Stick to letters only, no spaces.

Under the "Permissions" button section, if you want to connect without a username/password, ensure that "Everyone" has "Full Control."

Try to connect again using the same method you have been, but with the new share name.  Report back if there's still problems, or if a different error occurs.


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

Is this the same for xp?

Error message for trying to connect using "connect to server":



> NetAuthAgent[702]: smb_mount: open session failed!: syserr = Broken pipe



Also, the computer occasionally pops up in my finder sidebar under SHARED (comes and goes).. here's the error when trying to click on that:



> May 28 14:52:24 Macintosh-Computer-2 kernel[0]: smb_maperr32: no direct map for 32 bit server error (0xc0000205)



Seems to be the same problem as here:
http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/switcher-hangout/93156-made-switch-need-help-finding-network.html


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

Yep, that's exactly for XP.

Can you try disabling the firewall completely (temporarily) on the Windows machine and try to connect?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

Turning off the firewall didn't help. Also, changed the share name to just "Music" and that didn't solve it either.

Also- where's the permissions button?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

The permissions button should be about 2/3 of the way down toward the right-hand side of the "Properties" window when you're looking at the "Sharing" tab... right under the "User limit" radio button selection.  (see attachment)

If that permissions button isn't there, then something's goofy -- could it be that the drive is, in fact, _not_ NTFS, and is actually FAT32-formatted (which does not support permissions as NTFS does)?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

It is NTFS.

http://www.wimg.co.uk/GVs.jpg
http://www.wimg.co.uk/gtS.gif


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

Ah, the difference is that I'm on a domain, and you're not.  That's why there's no "permissions" button.

Try checking the "Allow network users to change my files" checkbox -- that will give network users read/write access to the drive.

Post back if you can connect after that.


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

No luck. Maybe it just needs a reboot..


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

Could be...

How does your network setup look as well?  A simple router with wired clients?  Wireless clients?  Or something more complicated?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

Linksys wireless-g broadband router connected to bellsouth-supplied modem (pretty outdated modem).

Both the mac and pc connect to the internet via wifi.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2009)

Would it be feasible to hook them both up with a wire to the ethernet ports and test it that way?


----------



## Perishingflames (May 28, 2009)

Not really


----------

